# notce to owner in Fl.



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You worked on a tenant occupied dwelling without a direct pipeline to the landlord ?

Is that right ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tax records are public records, they should have an address on file.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

yea, its a house in my neighborhood, I thought I'd be ok. She does claim she's going to pay me, but I have my doubts


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

I looked them up and they only list a PO box


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebeadg said:


> yea, its a house in my neighborhood, I thought I'd be ok. She does claim she's going to pay me, but I have my doubts


Is your bill less than a set of car tires?


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

who's car?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebeadg said:


> who's car?


Who's ever is parked at the house you worked on!

Skipping a bill payment is bad karma....:whistling2:


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

yea, but its just the tenants living there


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

How'd you get contacted for the work in the first place? What were the payment terms?


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

she had heard I lived in the nieghborhod and it was T&M for some repair work


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

sounds like she knows more about you than you know about her. ask the tenants how to get ahold of her. they probly have her phone #


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

oh, I have her ph nu. I need her address to serve notice


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

If this is less than a thousand I'd keep trying to get ahold of the person or find their actual info... Doesn't look like you're gonna have a leg to stand on.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

F.S. 713 iirc.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

mike, what does that mean?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

joebeadg said:


> yea, its a house in my neighborhood, I thought I'd be ok. She does claim she's going to pay me, but I have my doubts


You are forbidden to ever work for a landlord/tenent again unless you get in writing, their authorization to work on the house with authorization to charge their credit card as soon as the work is completed. Put the credit card right on the form. Unless it's your mother. 

PM your email and a request for the form and I'll send it to you. I'm away hiking in the desert around San Diego and won't be able to get it to you until I get back on the 3rd.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebeadg said:


> yea, but its just the tenants living there


Their money is just as green as hers and they pay her monthly.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

joebeadg said:


> I looked them up and they only list a PO box


Joe.,,

Becarefull that kinda of ornage or red flag there .,,

it will make it harder to serve the notes if the landlord posted PO box .,,

unless it have somekind of company name on it ., 

If so go for it and I will run that thru the small claim court and get some type of lein note and send to the courthouse and the tax office if both are in same area that will get their attetion on that.

But I am not really famuair with florida state laws for lein notes so you may want to check online for infomation on that or one of few members live in florida so they can fill you in what they know about the laws and what it can be done.


*edit.,*

oh yes there is one good rules if you work on any rental units always get the landlord info in paper all the phone plus street address before you start and make sure you get the athorization paper in print before you do the work on rental units.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dog Chapman would find her before the show was over.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebeadg said:


> I worked in a house in fl. Owner lives in another state,has tenants in the fl. house. Well, looks like I might be getting stiffed. I want to serve the notice to owner, but I only have a PO box number in her home state. Is that considered being served? I know I can post one at the Fl. house, but they can just deny it ever was posted. I'm not really up on these procedures, any help? Thank you


Floridanotice.com

Everything you need.
They have done some very nice work for me.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

joebeadg said:


> mike, what does that mean?


Chapter 713 Florida Statutes

http://leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0713/0713.html

Part I is Construction Liens


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Chapter 713 Florida Statutes
> 
> http://leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0713/0713.html
> 
> Part I is Construction Liens


All of this means that you have to give your notice timely and properly or its just a piece of paper.
I have, and you are not supposed to, filed a NTO after the 45 days. I knew it was useless but the owner didn't and forced the manager to pay us.
I exchanged the release for the check. 
It was a good day.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Landlord property = LEVERAGED property -- ie there's a bank lien on the property, fur shur.

*That lien will be recorded at the county level (if koser ) and accessed that way.*

*That lien will also give up the legal owner's name -- and address of service.*

*The typical banker's lien will specify that the owner is to keep the property 'clean' of 'mechanic's liens.' *

Your tab is a 'mechanic's lien.'

Bankers are phobic WRT mechanics liens as it's a 'tell' that the owner is in deep liquidity troubles// or is a flaming deadbeat. ( has big time morality issues )

If you saw the industry statistics on deadbeats, you'd understand where the banker is coming from.

It's the BANKER that is driving landlords to 'liquidate' mechanic's liens. ( ie pay them off )

Landlords typically want to come back time, and time, again, for refinance and for additional properties.
*
Your travails would TOTALLY stink up their rep with their banker.* 

GET IT ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> All of this means that you have to give your notice timely and properly or its just a piece of paper.
> I have, and you are not supposed to, filed a NTO after the 45 days. I knew it was useless but the owner didn't and forced the manager to pay us.
> I exchanged the release for the check.
> It was a good day.


There are notification services that would CERTAINLY leak your details back to their banker.

Things would've turned ugly very fast... for the landlord.

*All financing is shut off to deadbeats, refinancing, too.*

It's the way of the world.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> There are notification services that would CERTAINLY leak your details back to their banker.
> 
> Things would've turned ugly very fast... for the landlord.
> 
> ...


I was dealing with a total monster of a woman. We repaired her service as an emergency and she just flat refused to pay.
Million dollar house. She was just nuts. Very sad to say.
She refused every method of delivery until I sent it to her business via DHL.
Her staff opened it.
She taped it all back together and sent it back.
I called her and told her that I have a delivery confirmation and had the lien notice ready to record.
Three months later I get a call from an attorney wanting to "settle". They told me to add for my time spent serving her and any expenses, mileage, etc I needed.
I told them that the price would almost double if I did that.
No problem.
She was trying to refi the house and all of a sudden I couldn't get paid fast enough.
Courier brought a check and a release for me to sign.
It was a good day.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> I was dealing with a total monster of a woman. We repaired her service as an emergency and she just flat refused to pay.
> Million dollar house. She was just nuts. Very sad to say.
> She refused every method of delivery until I sent it to her business via DHL.
> Her staff opened it.
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

All great info, thank you. I'm trying to digest it all now!LOL Ya know, it really sucks to bust ur ass all day in a house, and have to put up with this BS


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is your bill less than a set of car tires?





MechanicalDVR said:


> Who's ever is parked at the house you worked on!
> 
> Skipping a bill payment is bad karma....:whistling2:


Is this an actual thing in your world??? How sad. 

I would not risk jail over a few hundred dollars. Hell, I wouldn't risk it over a few thousand. :no:


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

I doubt he's serious, but I'll tell you one thing, I know I would never get away not paying someone.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I've gotten stiffed before a handful of times, each time I've gone to proper channels, weather it's a resi or com client. Always been paid, always followed the proper channels.

You will get screwed buddy, no matter how this ends, take this as a good lesson early on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Is this an actual thing in your world??? How sad.
> 
> I would not risk jail over a few hundred dollars. Hell, I wouldn't risk it over a few thousand. :no:


There are guys in Philly that will skin you for $100. Never hear any Russian or Serbian mob stories out of Brooklyn??? I grew up in a rough neighborhood.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

So, I finally got paid!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebeadg said:


> So, I finally got paid!!!!


Awesome and *no one was hurting in the collecting of these funds*. P.S.A. for the more sensitive types here.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

you know, ya gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes!lol


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebeadg said:


> you know, ya gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes!lol


Can you share a detail or two with us?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

joebeadg said:


> So, I finally got paid!!!!


Had you filed the lien?

Or did a check just show up?


----------

